# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Hi fellow 3D printer community

## Hastrup93

Hi there!
I'm an engineer student which is working on a project about 3D printing. 
Therefor i would love you guys/girls to take out 2 minuts of your time, to answer a short survey about how your 3D experience is. 
Survey:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...rm?usp=sf_link 


If you have any questions or want to give critique to our questions feel free to do so.

----------


## ethompson

OK, donezo.

----------


## Susanne

Hi Hastrup93,

Welcome to the 3D printing community!! I will do this survey.

Susanne

----------

